# Year-end goal-- graduate college



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

This is a short or medium-term goal, I guess. I have a number of classes to complete. I'm also working part time, and possibly going to have an internship aside from that in a few months. I'm working on a bachelor's in mass communications. If all goes well, I can finish by year's end in December. This would be tremendous for me, a personal and career goal. My 'college career' has actually been staggered out for almost 20 years. Right after high school, I went to college for 3 semesters, then personal and health issues came to a head, including my SA and depression, and I ended up dropping out. I ended up moving to a new town to live with relatives, and worked a few retail jobs for a few years, until enrolling in a office support/clerical skills job-training program that placed me with a local non-profit. I ended up working there for 12 years, taking part-time college classes for the last 6 of them, when i ended up being laid off due to budget cuts. It spurred me to look into getting back into school closer to full time, at least half-time. So I enrolled in a tech-school broadcasting training program, I managed to get a full scholarship for it, and I had to attend monday - friday for 8 months straight, but I finally finished it last spring, a diploma in radio/tv production. I found out a local college had an affiliate program that would transfer credits from the tech-school and any other colleges I attended, and I could go to night school for 18 months and finally finish a bachelor's degree.. It's going well enough so far, but the classes are on an accelerated scale, 8 weeks at a time, you really have to keep up with the reading, it's intense.. I need all the support I can get.. I'm currently working part time during the day, I want to be able to segue into another career entirely, so getting the degree will help me do that.. If I can make it through this winter semester okay, I think I'll feel better about the rest of the year.. wintertime (in the midwest) also depresses me.. I'd like to eventually move somewhere with a warmer year-round climate..
countdown, 12 months and counting..


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I wish you luck. I gave up on finishing my degree about five years ago and am hoping to go back and graduate this spring.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Almost done with my third month. 9 to go, but another way to look at it is one to go until summer semester starts.. six total classes until the end of the year... applying for several scholarships to offset costs.. I hope at least some of them come through.. I hate college loans.. they don't just go away.. but for the job(s) I want, you can't just be a guy who's been to school but didn't graduate.. I have to keep telling myself that I have the right to eventual happiness, the right to a better quality of life..


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

summer semester! (this school counts may - mid-august for summer semester).. I got ahead on reading slightly for one class.. another is online.. i've had two online classes before.. i got through them okay.. so I plan to get through this new one by doing well, also in my traditional classes this semester..


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

ah.. summer semester is half over! I think I did well, especially in my online class.. I just have one class for the remainder of summer semester, instead of two.. I think the class load being lightened slightly will help.. more time to pace out my reading, getting homework done.. wish me good fortune..


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

hype money, gettin it done in the 20 and 12


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Glad to see your progressive posts. Keep it up!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

So it's the latter part of september; I'm about a month into my last semester. classes are still 8 weeks each; I'm about to be done with two of them in about 3 weeks. Lots homework and preparation for tests that need to be done. I hope that I get at least a B in each class; my "secondary" goal is to get to be a finalist in a graduate school scholarship. by Mid-October I'll be starting my last class-- a thesis/research project-- which will last until December, and that's it. Wish me good fortune.
I get along with classmates, and teachers. So that's good. I'm not trying to get a girlfriend out of this, that would be distracting. I hope i'll be in a much better position to get a better job and to relocate/travel once I'm done with school this year.


----------



## ucmethruitall (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, you are very inspirational. Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

hypestyle said:


> So it's the latter part of september; I'm about a month into my last semester. classes are still 8 weeks each; I'm about to be done with two of them in about 3 weeks. Lots homework and preparation for tests that need to be done. I hope that I get at least a B in each class; my "secondary" goal is to get to be a finalist in a graduate school scholarship. by Mid-October I'll be starting my last class-- a thesis/research project-- which will last until December, and that's it. Wish me good fortune.
> I get along with classmates, and teachers. So that's good. I'm not trying to get a girlfriend out of this, that would be distracting. I hope i'll be in a much better position to get a better job and to relocate/travel once I'm done with school this year.


OMG!! Congratz to you )) Im so jealous I started college this yr


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Excercise lots get a job


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Openyoureyes said:


> OMG!! Congratz to you )) Im so jealous I started college this yr


many thanks, and good luck to you as well! :boogie

this coming week, will be a "finals" week for two courses I'm taking. I am studying and working on a final project for both. After that, I will have one more eight-week course, and I am done with my undergraduate studies. I am looking forward to this, but this is a very important time to focus, and not get distracted or lazy. I definitely want to maintain my grade point average by the time I am done.

When I think about it, it feels good that there are several more classmates graduating with me, who are over age 21, and who are working, and who came back to school at various points in their lives.

I want to get a class ring. I keep checking on when the "grad-swag" vendor comes to campus, so I can order one. It would be something positive to commemorate what I have been through over the years, that it was well worth it, despite all the hardships. My "dilemma" is that I see my birthstone is turquoise, but as far as colors go, I'm a "red" person. Hmm, something to consider.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

getting closer. today starts my final eight-week class, and that's it. I hope to get a good head start on what's expected.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

Update:
My final course is an "independent study" course, but pragmatically speaking, it is essentially a research paper. Each week those of us in the class will meet with the teacher to discuss and share our progress so far. I am narrowing down a topic, which I will have to formally present next week. During the progress of the research, I will need help from the SA forums members. I'll have more updates soon. Thanks!


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

One week to go. I'm working on finalizing a final paper as of this writing. I've got an oral presentation, and that's it. Commencement next Saturday. Thanks for all well-wishings! I'm trying to do bigger and better things!


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Good luck on the presentation, and congrats.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

just a few days until commencement-- (thanks!)


----------

